# A7Rii help live view zoom



## VigilanteFoto (Mar 6, 2016)

i am a Nikon user with a new A7Rii user needing help with how to use A7Rii. I am used to with my Nikon using live view, and having a button to push to zoom live view to check crisp focus in Auto focus. How do you do this on the Sony. I am able to sort if do it in DMF, by turning focus ring. What about AF-A? Is there a button?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I think on the Sony system it's called Focus Magnifier. By default you have to menu dive for it, but you should be able to assign it to one of the customizable buttons if you want to.


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Mar 6, 2016)

I've done a five into both manuals, and I sure can't find it (only find in manual mode). Anyone have some specific steps?  Thanks


----------

